# Naked chicks!



## vijay555 (Dec 13, 2006)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=221545

V


----------



## vijay555 (Dec 18, 2006)

It was legal where *she* came from! 

But still, a bit young even for me... very shy, hard to get her out of her shell... but man... worth it!

V


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Oct 14, 2009)

You two should be ashamed of yourself, being mods your supposed to set an example!!

Rick

p.s. I didn't even know that was possible!!


----------

